# LLEGO LA PRIMAVERA A TRUJILLO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*Y LLEGO LA PRIMAVERA.........CON EL CORSO QUE ESTUVO A MI OPINION MAS O MENOS EN SI NO CUBRIO MIS EXPECTATIVAS A EXCEPCION DE "FANTASIA EN EL CIELO" QUE ESTUVO FENOMENAL, PERO BUENO AQUI ESTAN LAS FOTOS PARA LOS QUE NO PUDIERON ESTAR AHI.......DESPUES DE 8 AÑOS LIBIDITO REGRESA AL CORSO...............*

*Y COMENZO EL CORSO CON DESFILE DE AUTOS ANTIGUOS*










*LAS DANZAS TIPICAS*



















*REINA DE LA PRIMAVERA*










*LA SOCIEDAD CHINA*










*UNA REINA NO SE DE QUE..........*


















*LA WARIPOLA (Asi kreo se escribe  )*










*LA CASA DE MUÑECOS*










*COLEGIO INGENIERIA*










*CLUB DE LEONES "PALERMO"*










*VAMO BRASIL¡¡¡*










*CINEPLANET PRESENTE¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*










*Y LLEGO WONG¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ CON SUS DRAGONES*



















*EL PRIMER CARRO DE WONG*



















*SEGUNDO CARRO DE WONG*



















*TERCER CARRO DE WONG*



















*CUARTO CARRO DE WONG*










*Y DESPUES PARA CERRAR CON BROCHE DE ORO "FANTASIA EN EL CIELO" GRACIAS WONG TE LUCISTES, INOLVIDABLE.......TODOS APLAUDIERON EUFORICAMENTE UN ESPECTACULO EXCELENTE........BIENVENIDO WONG¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*

































































*BUENO CHICOS MISION CUMPLIDA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ POR FIN NO ME ROBARON LA CAMARA *


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

simplemente espectacular  Que lindo vivir la primavera en Trujillo. Gracias por las fotos libidito


----------



## alfrd (Sep 7, 2007)

q XVR


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Qué bonito corso, bastante simpático. De hecho una oportunidad para que varias empresas se promocionen.

Una pregunta, no podrían haber hecho el corso en una avenida más atractiva? Esa zona luce bastante descuidada y el pavimento está hecho pedazos.


----------



## alfrd (Sep 7, 2007)

los mejores carros alegoricos sin duda alguna son los 4 de wong


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

J Block said:


> Qué bonito corso, bastante simpático. De hecho una oportunidad para que varias empresas se promocionen.
> 
> Una pregunta, no podrían haber hecho el corso en una avenida más atractiva? Esa zona luce bastante descuidada y el pavimento está hecho pedazos.


Eso mismo iba a decir.. todo bien .. pero la pista malogra todo.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bueno pero toda la pista no es asi.......por el ovalo papal la pista es nueva.........


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Pero que primavera!! nublada... :lol: Me encantó el corso.










Por cierto este unicornio está algo emocionado no?? :lol:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

me encantó el corso  me trae recuerdos de mi niñes...


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

Unas fotos para colaborar Libidito, tomadas desde la Urb Santa Isabel.

Desde un cuarto piso se pudo notar el globo de Wong, la Cruz del Ovalo Papal y toda la magia de los fuegos artificiales.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

seguramente los proximos años sera el corso de wong de la primavera


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Jeee! Bonito corso, parece que mejoro con respecto a los anteriores. De hecho que Wong le ha sabido sacar buen partido a esto, pero ganan todos por el buen espectáculo.

Pintoresco el carro del nido  jeje y el de la Miss en la pileta  :lol: 

Libidito, fue más gente comparada con otros años???

PD. Como ya dijeron, pésima esa parte de la avenida, una caída en esos huecos y no la cuentas!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

libidito se llama guaripolera! jaja

jejeje simpático el thread aunque mas bonito hubiera sido en el centro no sé weno.. en fin se ve que le pusieron ganas.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Uy qué chéveres los carros de Wong. Se vio simpaticón el corso.

PD: Yo ni enterado que Wong ya estaba por Trujillo =|.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> Jeee! Bonito corso, parece que mejoro con respecto a los anteriores. De hecho que Wong le ha sabido sacar buen partido a esto, pero ganan todos por el buen espectáculo.
> 
> Pintoresco el carro del nido  jeje y el de la Miss en la pileta  :lol:
> 
> ...


Pues claro k si.....la gente fue con la expectativa por Wong......cuando estaba en el corso la mayoria hablaba"Yo he venido al corso por ver los carros de Wong por que dicen k en Lima ellos si saben hacer un corso".......y de ahi todos a los fuegos.......la parte mas emocionante de los fuegos fu cuando pusieron una cancion de Pavarotti (no se el nombre) donde el tenor alza muchicismo su voz y al compas de esa musica Wong iluminaba todo el cielo con sus fuegos artificiales, mientras el tenor cantaba mas fuerte y mas agudo, las bombardas en el cielo era muchas y mas seguidas.....y pues la gente decia "Que al fin el corso tiene algo de interesante".............

A lo que Wong termino diciendo "GRACIAS TRUJILLO, ESTO ES PARA USTEDES, GRACIAS POR DEJARNOS ENTRAR EN ESTA HERMOSA TIERRA....POR QUE LA COORPORACION WONG - MERPISA ESTA AQUI PRESENTE.......POR QUE SOMOS PERUANOS Y TAMBIEN TRUJILLANOS COMO TU".......................


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*LIBIDITO ¡TE PASASTE!!!!!!!!!*

Excelentes las fotos y el recorrido--a pesar de lo maltratada de la pista y el cielo un poco nublado, como ya se mencionó. Pero igual, se ve a leguas que ustedes saben divertirse, como debe ser. 

Me encantaron los carros (algunos personajes por ahí medio raros, como los gorilas/monstruos negros, qué feos) y las reinas (la pobre reina encima de la pileta debe haber estado muerta del miedo, qué peligroso), el público, todo. Los fuegos espectaculares deben haber sido espectaculares, como siempre lo son. 

Me parece buena idea que instalen barandas a lo largo del recorrido, será mucho más seguro para todos. También no estaría mal que realizaran el corso en una avenida más amplia, la de ahora se veía un poco estrecha.

¡Muchas gracias y muchos saludos!!!!!

PD: Qué bien que no le pasó nada a tu cámara, pero es que el lugar se ve muy seguro...pero siempre vale ser precavido.
-La canción de Pavarotti debe haber sido 'Nessum Dorma', era su canción más celebrada.
-Me mata el gatito de tu avatar, pero a ti te recuerdo más por el lorito.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

manuel_rs said:


> seguramente los proximos años sera el corso de wong de la primavera


*Ojalá que WONG nunca sea vendido, que organiza muy lindos corsos. Muy lindas las fotos libi. Lo de las pistas rotas parece que es un mal generalizado en todo el país, también fuera del país:nuts:. Se ve que la primavera no ha querido venir este año, por lo visto ni siquiera a la ciudad de la eterna primaverahno:
No veo a la trujillana MISS MUNDO MAJU MANTILLA(?)*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Chevere el corso aunque no es lo que esperaba a juzgar por las fotos. Eso si, los fuegos artificiales fue de lo mejor, y bueno, justo te fuiste a la parte mas fea del recorrido. Felizmente esa pista con huecos, recuerdo aprista, será reemplazada por nuevo asfalto cuando las obras de mejoramiento de la av. America lleguen por ahí.

Buen trabajo libidito, mil gracias por el deleite !

PD: la primavera se siente recién a partir de fines de octubre y principios de noviembre, cosa que no sucedía antes, pero bueno, detalle mínimo...


----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)

Libidito has estado ubicado en una mala zona eso es todo, porque la cuadra de la UNT incluso ha sido arrerglada hace poco, ojala hayan fotos de esa zona..

Gracias lib por las fotos


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

gracias x tomar las fotos libidito , no todo el trayecto del corso tiene la pista con huecos.
yo lo vi x tv el agrupamiento de wong fue el q mas me gusto y alguno q otro carro x alli pero el resto no pasaba nada
los carros alegoricos ganadores son: 1° puesto barco pirata de wong
2° inversiones la cruz
3° el club de leones de trujillo

el espectáculo q brindo wong "fantasia en el cielo" cubrio todas las espectativas del publico en general.:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Buenas fotos libidito! hubiera preferido que el corso pase por la Av. España como era antes,pero bueh! igual estuvo bueno el corso, yo fui en la noche al Ovalo Papal, estuvo bien chvre el espectáculo de luces :cheers:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Gracias Libidito por las fotos. Aunque el corso se ve bien monse ah:lol: parece pasacalle de colegio estatal :lol:; solo me gustaron los fuegos artificiales de Wong.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Seee s v xevre sta Corso ... Wong seguro va apoyar la realizacion d ste ........ todo ok Salu2 Libidito.


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

que gran vista has tenido catequil envidiable.......a mi me dolia el cuello tanto mirar pa arriba en el ovalo  pero estuvieron espectaculares valio la pena


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

realmente no me parece q el corso pase por ahi, debería ser como antes cuando pasaba por toda la avenida españa, en fin tb deberia haber mas organización en cuanto a tribunas para la gente q sean dadas a concesión por la municipalidad. de hecho q con tanta empresa ahora ese corso tomará mas importancia


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Con el permiso de Libidito, aquí agrego otras fotos del Corso de ayer.
1. Una tarde nublada...








2.








3.








4. Unas guapas trujillanas, representando a Wong y Merpisa


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

Corso trujillano de la primavera recuperó los brillos de antaño
Más de veinte carros alegóricos presentaron un gran espectáculo


Por Francisco Vallejos

No se falta a la verdad si se dice que en los últimos años el Festival Internacional de la Primavera había perdido frescura, emoción, belleza. Sin embargo, para bien de todos los amantes de esta fiesta, el panorama cambió ayer gracias a que empresas privadas que recién incursionan en el mercado trujillano pusieron su esfuerzo y experiencia en este tipo de espectáculos.


A pesar del frío reinante, que se niega a dar paso al calor primaveral de antaño, cientos de entusiastas artistas dieron vida a carros alegóricos, como Reyes de Narnia, Sirenas y El Perla Negra, además de la Escuela de Samba. 


También pasearon por las calles trujillanas otros carros dedicados a la belleza de la primavera, entre los que destacaron el Cisne Primaveral, El Halcón de la Cultura Huamachuco, Jaula de Gorriones de Miss Libertad, La Pileta Colonial, un Bicho Primaveral de una cervecería trujillana, el León Chino, danzas folclóricas y más de diez bandas de músicos, así como las tradicionales waripoleras que llegaron desde la Tierra del Tío Sam.


Por la noche se conoció que el carro alegórico El Perla Negra, presentado por la empresa Wong, ganó el primer puesto y se hizo del León de Oro. 

MÁS DATOS
4A las 2:30 p.m. comenzó el desplazamiento de los carros alegóricos. El corso culminó a las 6:45 p.m.
4Culminado el recorrido, la gente pudo apreciar un espectáculo de fuegos artificiales preparados por supermercados Wong.
4Un mal rato pasó la reina del festival, Nory Sheen Ganoza, pues una demora en la peluquería retrasó su llegada al corso.
http://www.elcomercio.com.pe/edicionimpresa/Html/2007-10-15/Corso_trujillano_de_la_primave.html


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey! Bonitas fotos Aedus.. se ven bien aquellos carro alegóricos!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que chevere!!!!!!!!!!!! ese tipo de actividades son bien bacanes.

Este carro es el que más me gusto!!!!!



















Gracias Libidito!


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

ha sido uno de los mejores Festivales de la Primavera. Muchos turistas por todos lados,es decir todo un éxito,que bien por Trujillo.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Pobrecita la miss de la piletahno:, se pudo haber caido con tanto hueco en la av., no hay una avenida más moderna???

Me gusto los carros de Wong, en especial el del dragón calabera...


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

La chica de la pileta casi se cae en la av. husares....pero por fin no paso a mayores.


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

El próximo año de hecho que srá mucho mejor y siguen los eventos importantes en Trujillo. Ahora viene el CADE, le Feria Internacional de Turismo, el Calzaferia y muchos más.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

sugarrw said:


> Pobrecita la miss de la piletahno:, se pudo haber caido con tanto hueco en la av., *no hay una avenida más moderna*???
> 
> Me gusto los carros de Wong, en especial el del dragón calabera...


moderna se puede decir q es la av. larco, pero vuelvo a repetir no todo el trayecto del corso esta en mal estado la pista.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Eh , nada mal. Gracias por mostrarnos las fotos , eso si. !


----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)

sugarrw said:


> Pobrecita la miss de la piletahno:, se pudo haber caido con tanto hueco en la av., *no hay una avenida más moderna*???
> 
> Me gusto los carros de Wong, en especial el del dragón calabera...


Por eso nadie te quiere hno:


----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)

No se confundan no son la hermandad del señor de los milagros, es el clu8b de leones de no se donde


----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## LordJC (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos¡¡¡¡¡ la av. Juan Pablo la que esta en la UNT es muy bonita.......


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

libidito said:


> *Y LLEGO LA PRIMAVERA.........CON EL CORSO QUE ESTUVO A MI OPINION MAS O MENOS EN SI NO CUBRIO MIS EXPECTATIVAS A EXCEPCION DE "FANTASIA EN EL CIELO" QUE ESTUVO FENOMENAL, PERO BUENO AQUI ESTAN LAS FOTOS PARA LOS QUE NO PUDIERON ESTAR AHI.......DESPUES DE 8 AÑOS LIBIDITO REGRESA AL CORSO...............*
> 
> [*LA CASA DE MUÑECOS*
> 
> ...


Bueno te falto tomar varias fotos como a las wuaripolas gemelas y ahh claudia de asi es la vida que hiba en el carro de wong de samba a y este corso tubo su anecdota no se si ya lo escribieron pero la reina fue llegando y se subio a su carro casi por la av. mansiche por en medio de la gente bien palteada llego 
Ahhh y los ganadores son:
Leon de Oroiratas del Caribe(Wong)
Leon de Plata: Donde hiba miss La Libertad(Inversiones la Cruz)
Leon de Bronce:Carro de Miss Palermo - donde esta la pileta trujillana(Club de leones)
Mension Honrosailsen Trujillo

PD:Ahi esta la casa de muñecos donde salio mi primita pero sale durmiendo por que se durmio por le ovalo larco es la flor celeste que solo se ve su cabeza agachada jejje 
Este corso me parecio bien bonito aunque le falto el sol y que pongan aunque sea unas flores en los postes para que adornen como en fiestas patrias ponen de rojo y blanco toda la calle ojala alguna empresa se le ocurra el otro año.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

x cierto en el carro d alas peruanas estaba una maqueta era de su campus alguien sabe algo al respecto????


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

no entiendo...Wong esta anunciando su prox llegada a Trujillo o es que ya abrieron alguna tienda en las ex Merpisa? sorry si ya lo dijeron antes y no me percaté. Saludos.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

IDK'klabe said:


> no entiendo...Wong esta anunciando su prox llegada a Trujillo o es que ya abrieron alguna tienda en las ex Merpisa? sorry si ya lo dijeron antes y no me percaté. Saludos.


Se están remodelando las tiendas de Merpisa, convirtiendolas al formato Wong.


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

ah ok! asuuu q chevere y cuantas tiendas Merpisa habían? x ende cuantos Wong habrán?


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

^^ habrán por ahora 2 wong y 1 metro (todos ex merpisa) y se anuncia también un hipermercado Metro (o Wong) nuevo.


----------

